# planer blade setting tool



## head clansman (7 Sep 2009)

Hi all
bought these magnets from the below link been looking for them after i seen these planer setting tools being made somewhere on the net.

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Magnets-S ... QQ_armrsZ1


I cut and prepared two length of oak 18*50*600mm yours may vary depending on the model planer you might have , place the two together place one end flush with the far end of the out feed table & marked in from the end 50 mm, then marked in 50mm from the other end of the out feed bed as well and then marked a third position directly above top dead center of the cutter knives and screw all magnets in position .
as seen in pics.

I then made a small curved wedge to slip in between the cutter roller and the in feed table as seen in pic .


(WARNING) These magnets are very strong be careful i found out to my cost when trying to separate two which snapped back and removed a large lump of flesh from my finger :twisted:  .

First turn the roller cutter by hand till one of the blades reaches it top dead center and scribe a line on the frame work adjacent to the cutting edge (top dead center) whilst in this position lower the in feed table insert curved wedge and tighten the in feed bed to stop any rotation of the cutter roller keeping it at (top dead center ) .

Now slacken all bolt that hold the blade securely and remove and refit a new blade , now pick up one oak jig with magnets attached line the end up with the far end of the out feed table and the third magnet will sit directly above top dead center pushing down the blade to the correct height of the out feed table repeat with second jig and blade will be at correct height tighten all securing bolt then repeat to the other two blades .


----------



## crazylilting (9 Sep 2009)

Brilliant idea thanks for sharing. My next project for sure.


----------



## OPJ (9 Sep 2009)

It is a good idea. Although, I do have one reservation in using this with a planer/thicknesser... If your beds (infeed and outfeed tables) aren't parellel to the cutter block (rather than the knives!) then there's a god chance the knives will not be parallel to the thicknessing bed, which could lead to inaccuracies there.

I do like your thinking, though.


----------



## head clansman (9 Sep 2009)

Hi olly 

wind up the in feed table and set it at zero , then with the use of a straight edge wind the out feed + or - to match level of in feed table set and lock it at that level. Now wind down and out of the way the in feed table , use the magnetic jigs to set the planer blades at the correct height to match the out feed table height . now it perfect over head and underneath as well .hc :wink:


----------



## TEO (11 Sep 2009)

V nice, I was just puzzling over the same problem. 
Thanks


----------



## head clansman (11 Sep 2009)

hi teo

your welcome , hope it been of some help to you . hc


----------



## crazylilting (18 Sep 2009)

A great idea. I was looking for magnets for this and found a cheaper source then the link above.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product....user_search=1&sfile=1&jump=44&showBasket=true

Thanks for sharing a great idea.


----------



## nicewood (21 Sep 2009)

looks interesting I have used various methods to set knives even purchased a setting jig, its still not an exact science


----------



## Nordkapp (14 Dec 2015)

Grateful for any advice about blade setting for my newly acquired Wadkin BAOS planer thicknesser.

Fortunately it cane with the blade setting tool, bit no spanner for blade adjustment.

*Please can anyone tell me what size spanner I need to undo the bolts which hold the blades in place?
*
The manual shows that the bolts are M8, but doesn't give the size of the spanner required. I think I will need to grind down a spanner to get into the narrow gap, and I need to know what size is best to use please, or even better, where to get one if they are available.

I just spoke to someone at Daltons who was helpful, but didn't know. 

Thanks for any help.

Rod


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Dec 2015)

If they are M8 then you need a 13mm spanner.


----------



## Nordkapp (3 Jan 2016)

Thanks very much Steve. It's actually M12 not M8 in the manual. My typo
Does 16mm spanner sound right?
Thanks for your help
Rod


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Jan 2016)

No, it will be 19mm.
S


----------



## galleywood (5 Jan 2016)

Head Clansman

If there are pics in your original post could you please re-post them, as for some reason I cannot see them.
Thanks


----------



## Doug B (5 Jan 2016)

galleywood":ke9qzp6t said:


> Head Clansman
> 
> If there are pics in your original post could you please re-post them, as for some reason I cannot see them.
> Thanks




HC hasn't been round these parts for years, he's not updated his blog since last spring, the last I heard he was shutting up shop.


----------



## galleywood (5 Jan 2016)

Doug B

Thanks - I did not spot that the original post was so old.


----------

